# Jellybean



## amorse

OK, new to the forum, researching to root my phone. I'm fairly tech savvy so none of this seems too complicated. I'm assuming the jellybean update is only functional on Nexus devices?

Thanks

Upon further reading, nevermind.......not happenin. Looks like debloating and backup are all rooted strats are good for..........


----------



## acejavelin

amorse said:


> OK, new to the forum, researching to root my phone. I'm fairly tech savvy so none of this seems too complicated. I'm assuming the jellybean update is only functional on Nexus devices?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Upon further reading, nevermind.......not happenin. Looks like debloating and backup are all rooted strats are good for..........


LOL... He said Jelly Bean in the Stratosphere forum...









Just kidding... seriously though, you pretty much have it down, although there is Dwitherell's TWEAKED ROM which is essentially the stock one cleaned up, stripped down, tweaked and themed, which is quite awesome for this device, but if you are on the FF1 update already that is version is still in the works. Other than that with the locked down radios, there isn't any real development or much interest by hard-core android devs either, this piece of hardware had potential but Samsung, with the help (or directive perhaps) of Verizon have choked almost to death.

The only interesting part here I just noticed, is that this device is actually the Galaxy Metrix 4G, and it was approved by the FCC on US Cellular and silently popped up on their website... source code maybe... must post!


----------



## amorse

What, if any, other devices have befallen this fate? My upgrade is due in a while (months) wondering what to get that isn't being strangled.....


----------



## acejavelin

amorse said:


> What, if any, other devices have befallen this fate? My upgrade is due in a while (months) wondering what to get that isn't being strangled.....


Several, but it's better to just pick something you like then check the forums before you get it and see if you can root, rom, etc. then decide if it is the right phone for you.


----------



## amorse

Cool, thx


----------

